# Eyeliner (Sanitary Issues)



## laceface (Nov 1, 2009)

I always use pencil or gel liner on my clients but there are times when I would like to get the look of a liquid liner. How can I use liquid eyeliner on my clients and it still be sanitary? Are the reusable tips? 

Thank you!


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 1, 2009)

I actually wipe the product onto my stainless steel palette and then use a fine brush to pick it up and apply.  So the tip never touches the eye at all.  Works a treat!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 1, 2009)

I would put some of the liquid on a palette and use a liner brush! If you have toruble doing that, you could load up an angle brush from the liquid liner and apply to the eye using a different brush each time to avoid contamination. HTH!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 2, 2009)

I do the same thing - put product onto pallete and use an eyeliner brush


----------

